# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  pakky

## ipakkys64

Goodday, first time on here be kind. 
I have pulled down a Goldstar 6050 mm x 6050 mm shed last year & have lost the plans to submit to the council.
If any body has a set , I will pay for any expenses if occurred. 
regards 
Pakky

----------

